# BIRDSVILLE via Innamincka LIGHTNING RIDGE POLICE BUSH SAFARI



## shanep (Jul 9, 2008)

Lightning Ridge Police Bush Safari 2008

28th Sept - 10th Oct2008

This years trek is to Birdsville via Innamincka, up to Winton and Longreach and back.Money raised goes to the Royal Flying Doctor Service and other charities. 
I have been on five over the years. 
It's a great way to raise money for charity, see outback Australia, meet people from all over the country and have fun. 
Entertainment every night, trivia,dress ups,movie nights,talent quest.....
Its run by the police, has an ambulance and parametic officers, SES & mechanic.
They charge $500 per vehicle not per person, includes all camping fees,
hall hires etc.

For anyone who is interested:- 

The website is: http://www.lrpbs.org.au


----------

